# Letter To The Almighty By Guru Arjan Dev Ji Maharaj



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 21, 2011)

_Guru Ram Daas had three sons, Prithia, Mahadev, and Baba Arjan Jee. Guru Ram Das's cousin visited him and said, "My son is getting married, will you come and bless the wedding?" Guru Ram Daas couldn't go so he decided to send one of his sons. He asked Prithia, his oldest son. Prithia complained and didn't want to go. Guru Ram Das went to Mahadev and asked him, "Mahadev, will you go to Lahore and represent me at a wedding?" Mahadev only wanted to meditate and had nothing to do with the world. "It's all Maya, I won't know what to say or do, please don't send me." So his father, the Guru had compassion and let him stay. Next, Guru ji went to his youngest son, Baba Arjan Jee and asked him to go in his place. "Yes father, as you wish. I'm lucky to even have you ask. I'll do what you say." said Baba Arjan. Then the Guru told him, "Go to Lahore, bless the wedding. When the wedding is over, share the light of the teachings of Guru Nanak with the people there and take care of the poor. Listen to me son, do not come back until you receive a letter from me." Baba Arjan said, "I'll do just as you say my beloved Guru father. I shall leave right away." So Baba Arjan left for Lahore.

The wedding was full of good food and people. The people were pleased with how Shri Arjan acted and the things he said. Baba Arjan missed Guru Sahib the whole time. So someone told him, "Write a letter to your father and ask him to call you back." So Baba Arjan wrote a short a beautiful letter of poetry telling of his longing to see the Guru: "My mind is thirsty for the sight of you. I am always, always a sacrifice to you beloved saint..." And he sent a Sikh to deliver the letter to the Guru. When Prithia saw the Sikh coming he recognized him and met him at the door. "Have you brought anything from my brother?" he asked. "Yes, I have a letter from Arjan for the Guru." Prithia said, "I'll give it to the Guru, give it to me. My father wants him to stay there longer" When Prithia read the letter he became jealous of how beautiful the poetry was and he hid the letter. The Sikh came back to Baba Arjan and told him, "Prithia says your father wants you to stay longer and he will give the letter you wrote to the Guru."

Shri Arjan Jee knew that Prithia was a liar and so he wrote a second letter: "Your face is beautiful and your words are pleasant. I haven't seen you in such a time, without seeing you I have no peace. I am a sacrifice to you my divine friend..." Shri Arjan told his messenger to deliver it only to the Guru. When the Sikh arrived Prithia met him there. "Give me the letter!" The Sikh tried to protest but Prithia said, "I am the Guru's oldest son, do as I say. The Guru wants him to stay there we will bring him back soon. Go." When Prithia read this second letter he got even more jealous of how beautiful this poetry was. The messenger returned and told Shri Arjan of how Prithia forced him to give up the letter. Shri Arjan couldn't return as there was no letter from his father yet. He was getting sick from missing the Guru. He couldn't sleep and forgot to eat. He felt empty without seeing his father.

He wrote another letter of poetry which was full of devotion: "A second without you is like endless darkness. When can I see you, I can't sleep without seeing your court. I am a sacrifice to you...." At the end of the note he wrote: "#3" so his father would know he wrote two others. "Don't be tricked and only give this personally to my father himself." When the messenger arrived to the Guru's court Prithia was waiting but the messenger hid and waited for Prithia to leave. Then he snuck in and put the letter at the Guru's feet. "Oh, a letter from Arjan, I was wondering when he would request to come back. It's a very beautiful letter but why does it say '#3' on it?" The messenger told Guru Ram Das how Prithia took the other letters. Guru ji called for Prithia and asked him, "Did you take the other two letters?" "No, I didn't.... I don't know, I forgot." The Guru had someone go in to Prithia room and find the letters, which they did. The Guru sent the messenger back to tell Shri Arjan to return.

The Guru announced to everyone, "I tested Prithia and found him to be a liar and a cheat." When Shri Arjan returned he was very happy to see his father finally. The Guru told him, "You have written 3 letters, write a fourth and complete the poem." Then Shri Arjan wrote the final letter: "How fortunate I am to see you dear saint. I have found God in my heart. I want to serve as a slave. I am a sacrifice, a sacrifice..." The poem was so beautiful the Guru hugged him and said, "This poem is so full of longing it has the power of a thousand shabds. It is called Shabd Hazare. The Guruship goes to the most humble,serviceful and devoted. I give it to you. You are now Guru Arjan." Guru Arjan Dev ji now humbly carried the throne of Guru Nanak. He never stopped writting love letters to God and the Guru Granth Sahib is filled with his beautiful poetry.

ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ 5 ਚਉਪਦੇ ਘਰੁ 1 ॥
ਮੇਰਾ ਮਨੁ ਲੋਚੈ ਗੁਰ ਦਰਸਨ ਤਾਈ ॥
ਬਿਲਪ ਕਰੇ ਚਾਤ੍ਰਿਕ ਕੀ ਨਿਆਈ ॥
ਤ੍ਰਿਖਾ ਨ ਉਤਰੈ ਸਾਂਤਿ ਨ ਆਵੈ ਬਿਨੁ ਦਰਸਨ ਸੰਤ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਜੀਉ ॥1॥
ਹਉ ਘੋਲੀ ਜੀਉ ਘੋਲਿ ਘੁਮਾਈ ਗੁਰ ਦਰਸਨ ਸੰਤ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਜੀਉ ॥1॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
ਤੇਰਾ ਮੁਖੁ ਸੁਹਾਵਾ ਜੀਉ ਸਹਜ ਧੁਨਿ ਬਾਣੀ ॥
ਚਿਰੁ ਹੋਆ ਦੇਖੇ ਸਾਰਿੰਗਪਾਣੀ ॥
ਧੰਨੁ ਸੁ ਦੇਸੁ ਜਹਾ ਤੂੰ ਵਸਿਆ ਮੇਰੇ ਸਜਣ ਮੀਤ ਮੁਰਾਰੇ ਜੀਉ ॥2॥
ਹਉ ਘੋਲੀ ਹਉ ਘੋਲਿ ਘੁਮਾਈ ਗੁਰ ਸਜਣ ਮੀਤ ਮੁਰਾਰੇ ਜੀਉ ॥1॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
ਇਕ ਘੜੀ ਨ ਮਿਲਤੇ ਤਾ ਕਲਿਜੁਗੁ ਹੋਤਾ ॥
ਹੁਣਿ ਕਦਿ ਮਿਲੀਐ ਪ੍ਰਿਅ ਤੁਧੁ ਭਗਵੰਤਾ ॥
ਮੋਹਿ ਰੈਣਿ ਨ ਵਿਹਾਵੈ ਨੀਦ ਨ ਆਵੈ ਬਿਨੁ ਦੇਖੇ ਗੁਰ ਦਰਬਾਰੇ ਜੀਉ ॥3॥
ਹਉ ਘੋਲੀ ਜੀਉ ਘੋਲਿ ਘੁਮਾਈ ਤਿਸੁ ਸਚੇ ਗੁਰ ਦਰਬਾਰੇ ਜੀਉ ॥1॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
ਭਾਗੁ ਹੋਆ ਗੁਰਿ ਸੰਤੁ ਮਿਲਾਇਆ ॥
ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ ਘਰ ਮਹਿ ਪਾਇਆ ॥
ਸੇਵ ਕਰੀ ਪਲੁ ਚਸਾ ਨ ਵਿਛੁੜਾ ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾਸ ਤੁਮਾਰੇ ਜੀਉ ॥4॥
ਹਉ ਘੋਲੀ ਜੀਉ ਘੋਲਿ ਘੁਮਾਈ ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾਸ ਤੁਮਾਰੇ ਜੀਉ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥1॥8॥

The article was contributed by Veer Bhavneet Singh. You can also send your articles to us at feedback@shabadvichar.net and we shall post them on this group !

Bhulan Chukan Di Khima,
Vaheguru Ji Ka Khalsa,
Vaheguru Ji Ki Fateh..

No matter how much we do, there is still a serious need for Parchar in our Kaum. We sincerely hope you can reach out to your friends/family members/ local Gurudwaras, and spread Gurbani's message to others too ! Remember, you can help somebody by bringing him/her closer to 
Gurbani !

_Source: Sri Guru Granth Sahib Jiacademy@googlegroups.com


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Letter to God by Guru Arjan Dev ji Maharaj*

This is typical "reverse engineering"...

1. The Entire Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is NUMBERED. Was Guru nanak ji afraid of His Japji getting "suddenly missing" a paurree or two that He NUMBERED them ??

2. The Raagmala is NUMBERED [1] after each tuk ?? How DID that happen ?? was "Guru Ji" trying to confuse/pull a fast one ?? TRUTH is GURU didnt write Raagmala..a hotch potch list of raags etc and  " pile of Bull-GOHA"... !! The GURU couldnt ever write such a lame Duck poem...

3. These people have an different answer for each question while GURBANI/Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is Totally CONSISTENT..if anything.   Japji Sahib Begins with a SLOK..Concludes with a SLOK.....and since Japji is a "MICROCOSM  version of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji"...see how the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji also ..BEGINS with a SLOK...Conlcudes with a SLOK....CONSISTENCY is the HALLMARK of GURBANI..no two ways..no discrepancies..no duality.

4...Guru Arjun Ji became GURU when Gurgadee was passed to Him. He is Mahalla 5 ONLY AFTER that DAY. Even He cannot "backdate" a poem he wrote as a child and name it Mahalla 5. That is academic dishonesty....because when he wrote it..he was ARJEN...not Guru/mahalla 5 and NOT Nanak !!

TRUTH is Guru Arjen Ji wrote those shabad hazareh when he was defacto Guru Arjen Ji/mahalla 5 and fully entilted to use NANAK.



5. GURBANI...means written by GURU. IF we go by that story about the Shabad Hazareh..then they were written when Arjen Ji was NOT GURU. (Guru ramdass Ji was Guru). Bhai Lehnna Ji didnt write a single tuk BEFORE he became Guru Angad ji...Guru nanak ji didnt write any AFTER He passed on Gurgadee to Guru Angad Ji..Bhai Amardass Ji didnt write a single line in his entire LIFE..UNTIL he was 70+..and Became GURU AMARDASS JI..then He wrote the Shahkaar ANAND SAHIB which RIVALS the JAPJI SHAHKAAR of Guru nanak ji in poetry heights !! ALL other compositions in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji written by non-Gurus..are CHOSEN by Guru nanak ji and Guru Arjen Ji. ( IN this also these saadh lobby has various Tall tales attached...the Bhagats Came down form HEAVEN..and begged Guru Arjun ji to include their writings..blah blah...the RAAGS, their wives, kids, grandsons, granddaughters..also came from HEAVEN to be INCLUDED in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji (reason for Raagmala....and since ALL the Raags and laannna banna came..thye were ALL inlcluded..hence why so many raags NOT in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji are in raagmala !! HA HA HA. The Tall tale manufacturer cannot explain why the rrags felt they were left out..WHEN the RAAG COMES FIRST IN EACH BANI..right at the TOP !! and Guru Ji praises SRI RAAG as..Raagan wich Sri raag hai....is this called "not included ??" left out ?? How does making  a LIST of all and sundry raags etc make them feel inlcuded/important ?? ONLY these saadhs have an answer to that...and the answer is "shardha'...waddeh maharaj jee ne keha hai..so manno..makhi te makhi maro ji....kee hogya je waadh tukaan parrh sunn leaanyan ?? types of Kacheh Pillay answers...

Regards
Jarnail Singh

Read my todays post on Coconuts on SPN...Under Thread..How to remove brahmanwaad from Sikhism.. more lies as in Jhooth na bol Pandey..


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Feb 21, 2011)

One more relevant thread to this one:

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/668-shabad-hazare.html


----------

